# Personal Training in Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Santa Monica.



## prathiananya (Apr 30, 2011)

Easy Fitness offers personal training by certified personal trainers in West Los Angeles, Canada and Marina del Rey, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, Culver City, Venice, Santa Monica. Easy fitness offers Private One-on-One Personal Training, Partner Personal Training, Small Group Personal Training.


----------

